# Jake (JMJ)'s thread



## Jake (JMJ) (Mar 11, 2007)

*Moderator's note: *This thread is dedicated to the fans of Jake (JMJ), who has not yet designated any tales as representative of his work:

The author's stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword Jake. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to Jake (JMJ), who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from Jake (JMJ).


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks again for this thread, this should be helpful for everyone.


----------



## Coop (Sep 10, 2007)

I love your stories man. Hope you finish Alien Takeover soon. I love it!


----------



## Jake (JMJ2) (Oct 25, 2019)

Hey all. Just wanted to let you all know that The Return is finally finished and edited. I’ll probably post It next Sunday.

Follow me on deviant art for all the updates.

Also, wanted to let you know that an adaptation of Security Detail, in comic form, is in the works as well.

Thanks.

https://www.deviantart.com/jake27


----------



## Jake (JMJ2) (Oct 31, 2019)

It's finally finished. 80 pages later and The Return is done. Head on over to my deviant art page to check it out and let me know what you think. 

Thanks.

https://www.deviantart.com/jake27


----------

